# Hair sheep/goat Hybrids????



## TheSheepGirl (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay all you experts time to settle an argument for me.

A person we had talked to claims to breed what he calls a "Shoat". According to him he breeds barabados rams to dairy goat does to produce a meat hybrid. According to him they are sterile similar to a mule and they breed naturally and readily. I haven't seen pictures of these and so I'm sceptical.

I feel that this is a load of balooky and Mom says it's possible to have a shoat.

Any thoughts?


----------



## elevan (Sep 1, 2011)

While it's possible (see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheep-goat_hybrid) I don't think that it could be done on a regular basis with any high ratio of success.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 1, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toast_of_Botswana


----------



## manybirds (Sep 1, 2011)

TheSheepGirl said:
			
		

> Okay all you experts time to settle an argument for me.
> 
> A person we had talked to claims to breed what he calls a "Shoat". According to him he breeds barabados rams to dairy goat does to produce a meat hybrid. According to him they are sterile similar to a mule and they breed naturally and readily. I haven't seen pictures of these and so I'm sceptical.
> 
> ...


You yourself cant do it. scientists grew one but they cant tequniqly 'breed'


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 1, 2011)

soay goats


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 2, 2011)

Scroll down to "The Toast of Botswana"   http://sheep101.info/famoussheep.html


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 2, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Scroll down to "The Toast of Botswana"   http://sheep101.info/famoussheep.html


Known as the rapist and had his tackle removed - Perhaps we should consider that for other species 

Good link by the way


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 3, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great thought Royd Wood, but alas that would be too mean. 

X2 on the link.  Loved the stories of Shrek 1 & 2 and the Movie Stars.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the answers and links. I saw all those when I google searched, just thought I'd ask the experts about it.

I think what he is doing is running a barbados ram in with his dairy goat herd and mistaking the baby goats as "Shoats" when really he is just getting dairy goats that just look like blackbellies.


----------



## carolinagirl (Sep 7, 2011)

lol...if he is going to invent a name for his new species, he needs to come up with a better name than Shoat.  That one is already taken.  A shoat is a young weaned pig.  

His goats probably look like Oberhasli, which are marked like Barbados Blackbelly sheep.  Genetically, sheep and goats are not close enough to be able to cross  http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/goats/oberhasli.html


----------

